# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Fotos del canal y el partidor de Ponts

## perdiguera

Canal de la central eléctrica de Ponts.

En las idas y venidas a la presa de Rialb se pasa junto al canal que toma las aguas en un azud aguas abajo de la presa de Rialb y que en un partidor distribuye las aguas a este canal y una acequia.
Me acerqué y le saqué unas cuantas fotos.















Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Termina

----------

maltcof (24-nov-2013)

----------

